# Do I need to quarantine?



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

I am bringing my newly weaned cockatiel baby home tomorrow. I have a hand tame budgie. I am planning on having both cages next to each other. Do I need to quarantine my baby cockatiel Joey for 30 days first? He is hand raised in the house by his breeder so he doesn't come from a pet store.


----------



## fastjosh007 (Sep 27, 2012)

probably not but watch them and see how well he's reacting


----------



## BoogsWifey (Oct 1, 2012)

I personally would, I have a budgie as well and my cockatiel and him are in seperate parts of the house, don't share anything and I make sure to wash my hands very good before going to the other bird. When my tiel is out I close the door to my budgie's room (game room). I'm going to do it for 60 days just to be safe but hopefully some of the more experienced people on here will weigh in on it. 

Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

YES you have to quarantine  though he comes from the breeder, you never know if the breeder acquired new birds recently and you just don't 100% know if any of them were sick. birds hide illness very well, and illness sometimes won't show for several weeks even. So yes quarantine is very important regardless where the birds come from  quarantine for 30 days in a whole separate room, as far away as possible. and feed and water your OLD bird first and then your NEW bird, and always wash your hands between them


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

fastjosh007 said:


> probably not but watch them and see how well he's reacting


sorry, but this is dangerous advice. birds hide illness for a very long time. they may never show illness and then suddenly drop dead. illness signs can be so subtle such as weight loss or a slight change in the droppings... then suddenly theyre sick and gone. i've heard a few stories where people have gotten new birds, bird was fine for 20-28 days then suddenly fell sick. so quarantine is extremely important. it does not matter where the bird comes from. a breeder can still harbour sick birds just like a petstore, its not a risk you want to take


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I thought I posted here earlier. 

You *always* need to quarantine, regardless of where you get the bird, how reputable the breeder is, and even if the bird came from a one-bird household. You need to quarantine in a separate room with the door closed and you must wash your hands and change clothing items that the bird touches between the new bird and your old birds. Take care of your current birds first and then take care of your new bird. 

Quarantine for a *minimum* of 30 days, and 60 days in preferable.


----------



## imonroe66 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you very much for the all the great info. I put a lot of love and effort in hand raising my little budgie that i will not risk him getting ill. I will definitely quarantine the baby cockatiel. Here is a picture of my budgie. His name is "tinktink". He is very social.  hopefully our new baby will be just as much fun.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Tink Tink is just adorable!! love his baby face


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Tink tink is cute.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

tink tink suits the little budgie.


----------

